
Community-powered gem compatibility for ruby 1.9 - chaostheory
http://isitruby19.com/
======
amoeba
This is seriously useful-awesome.

Seeing one gem's progress is great. I would love to see a more abstract view
of gem ecosystem as a whole and how much activity there seems to be going from
_failing_ to _working_.

